# Graved Lachs ganz einfach - auf meine Art



## FisherMan66 (29. April 2014)

Am Wochenende habe ich bei einer Konfirmationsfeier 1,5kg gebeizten Ostseelachs ins Rennen geschickt.
Fisch wurde von den Gästen quasi inhalliert, zum Glück durfte ich schon beim Aufschneiden naschen. :q


Hier das Rezept für Euch, ganz einfach, mit Geling-Garantie.

*(Angaben beziehen sich auf Lachsgewicht im Rohzustand)*

*- 3% Salz
- 3% Zucker
- 1% Zitronenpfeffer
- 1 Bund frischen Dill* (für 1 kg Lachs - bei anderen Gewichten entsprechend)

Salz, Zucker und Zitronenpfeffer mischen und die Fleischseiten gleichmäßig damit bestreuen. Anschließend den Dill auf eine Seite geben und die andere Fischseite mit der gewürzten Seite ebenfalls auf den Dill legen. Von einem Dillzweig die groben Stiele enfernen und zwei-, dreimal mit dem Messer durchwiegen. Vor dem restlichen Dill auf den Fisch streuen. Ergibt zusammen mit dem Pfeffer eine tolle Optik auf dem fertigen Lachs.

Nehmt einfach Salz und Zucker, wie Ihr sonst auch verwendet. Wer auf Chemie verzichten möchte nimmt unbehandeltes Salinensalz, oder unbehandeltes Meersalz und unraffinierten Roh-Rohrzucker. (nach Hinweis von *mathei* ergänzt und geändert)
Irgend welche hochtrabenden Salze sind unnötig. Mehr als nach Salz schmecken die auch nicht.
Geschroteten Zitronenpfeffer bekommt ihr im gut sortierten Supermarkt. 


Ich habe meine Fischstücke nach dem Würzen vakuum-gezogen und anschließend (Stücke waren vom 12kg-Lachs) für 48 Stunden im Kühlschrank belassen.
Mit einem Vakuumgerät klappt das auch sehr gut mit nur einem Teilstück.

*Ohne Vakuumgerät:*

Nach dem Würzen sauber mehrfach in Klarsichtfolie wickeln, ab in den Kühlschrank (in großes Gefäß legen), beschweren und alle 12 Stunden umdrehen.

Bei Lachsseiten vom handelsüblichen Portionslachs reichen auch 36 Stunden locker aus. Durch die relativ geringe Salz- und Zuckermenge geht der Fermentiervorgang recht langsam von statten. Man läuft nicht so schnell Gefahr, dass dünnere Stücke "versalzen".

Der Lachs hat anschließend einen ganz feinen Zitronen-Dill-Geschmack und wird butterzart. 

Dazu reiche ich eine klassische Honig-Senf-Dill-Soße und Brot, Baguette oder Toast.


*Die Lachshaut kann man auch noch vewenden:*

In daumennagelgroße Rauten schneiden, cross anbraten und zu Rührei reichen.
Ergibt dann Crunchy-Lachsrührei.


----------



## mathei (29. April 2014)

*AW: Graved Lachs ganz einfach - auf meine Art*

worauf beziehen sich deine % angaben. auf das kg lachs.
zum salz. meersalz nehme ich für den lachs . nicht wegen dem geschmack sondern, weil ohne chemie-zusätze.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. April 2014)

*AW: Graved Lachs ganz einfach - auf meine Art*



mathei schrieb:


> *worauf beziehen sich deine % angaben. auf das kg lachs.
> *zum salz. meersalz nehme ich für den lachs . nicht wegen dem geschmack sondern, weil ohne chemie-zusätze.


 

Hat er doch klar geschrieben.:m


----------



## mathei (29. April 2014)

*AW: Graved Lachs ganz einfach - auf meine Art*

ah ja . asche auf mein haupt


----------



## FisherMan66 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Graved Lachs ganz einfach - auf meine Art*



mathei schrieb:


> worauf beziehen sich deine % angaben. auf das kg lachs.
> zum salz. meersalz nehme ich für den lachs . nicht wegen dem geschmack sondern, weil ohne chemie-zusätze.



Danke für Deinen Hinweis, ich habe es darauf hin umformuliert. 

Es ist egal, da die verwendete Menge Gewürz prozentual immer die gleiche ist. :m
Lediglich das Bund Dill ist für 1 kg - daher auch geändert.

Salz habe ich deshalb erwähnt, weil ich in vielen Rezepten schon die unmöglichsten Angaben gelesen habe. Habe in einschlägigen Koch-Foren schon Fleur de Sel zum Beizen empfohlen bekommen. Salzkartoffeln mit Fleur de Sel wären auch noch was. |supergri

Die chemischen Zusätze im Salz sind die Rieselhilfen. Braucht eigentlich kein Mensch und deren Unbedenklichkeit ist auch mehr als fraglich.


----------



## Matthias_R (30. April 2014)

*AW: Graved Lachs ganz einfach - auf meine Art*

Danke!
Läßt sich sowas eigentlich auch mit anderen Fischen machen? Gravad Hecht z.B?


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Graved Lachs ganz einfach - auf meine Art*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Danke!
> Läßt sich sowas eigentlich auch mit anderen Fischen machen? Gravad Hecht z.B?



Ich finde, am besten geht das mit allen Lachs- und Forellenartigen.
Gebeizter Saibling ist ein Gedicht.
Eine Portionsforelle oder einen Portionssaibling würde ich aber max. über Nacht im Salz lassen.
Fängst Du mal eine große Forelle, probier es einfach mal aus.

Sicherlich lässt sich jeder Fisch auf diese Art und Weise zubereiten. Ob er schmeckt sei mal dahingestellt.
Ein Hecht z.B. wäre mir von der Art her viel zu trocken, da er ein sehr fettarmer Fisch ist.

Thunfisch gebeizt habe ich auch schon gegessen, war sehr lecker.
Makrele müsste auch funktionieren.

Mit Karpfen habe ich etwas ähnliches ausprobiert. Habe das Rückenfilet von einem 10kg Karpfen gebeizt und anschließend 24 Stunden kaltgeräuchert. Die Konsistenz ähnelt einem Schinken, wie man ihn vom Schwein kennt. Lecker war es auch.

Grundsätzlich gilt: je fettreicher, umso besser geeignet.


----------



## Franky (30. April 2014)

*AW: Graved Lachs ganz einfach - auf meine Art*

Ich muss ma doof fragen: schuppt ihr den Lachs vor dem Beizen? Ich wurde ziemlich schief angeschaut, als ich meinte, ich würde den so stumpf salzen, würzen, fertig....
Einschlägige Meinung habe ich nicht gefunden - die einen so, die anderen so.
Und ihr?


----------



## Windelwilli (30. April 2014)

*AW: Graved Lachs ganz einfach - auf meine Art*

Nö, warum schuppen? 
Die Haut wird doch nicht mitgegessen. 
Hab ich noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Graved Lachs ganz einfach - auf meine Art*

Du kannst die Haut noch mit Mehl bestäuben und in zweizentimetergroße Stücke schneiden und in Fritierfett rausbacken. Das auf dein Weißbrot.


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Graved Lachs ganz einfach - auf meine Art*

Ich schuppe meine Lachse vorm Ausnehmen. Ist kein großer Akt und erspart die Mährerei mit den Schuppen beim Beizen oder Räuchern. 
Wenn ich die Haut hinterher noch verwenden möchte, komme ich eh nicht drum herum.

Aber jeder halt so, wie er mag.


Danke *OssiPeter* für den Hinweis zur fritierten Haut. Werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## patricka1982 (3. September 2014)

FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Ich finde, am besten geht das mit allen Lachs- und Forellenartigen.
> Gebeizter Saibling ist ein Gedicht.
> Eine Portionsforelle oder einen Portionssaibling würde ich aber max. über Nacht im Salz lassen.
> Fängst Du mal eine große Forelle, probier es einfach mal aus.
> ...



Also kann ich nur bestätigen alles nur bzgl der Portionsforelle sag ich mal ab 400gr können die davon geschnittenen Filets ruhig auch 3Tage liegen...

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/a62844acda9786865c8aa5fc853007ea.jpg

Meine werden da eigentlich super...die auf dem Bild hatte knapp 420gr...
Beize waren etwa 3 TL Meersalz 1 TL Zucker, Knobi und Pfeffer zum Würzen und Dill als Zwischenlage...jeden Tag einmal gedreht von Sonntag abend bis heute Morgen....


----------



## Zonil (7. September 2014)

*AW: Graved Lachs ganz einfach - auf meine Art*

Ein richtig leckeres Rezept. Ich werd das mal für Weihnachten auf dem Zettel behalten!!


----------

